# Decorators and carpet shops



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I've just moved to a new place and want to redecorate; painting, carpets laid etc.

I would imagine there are plenty people in Dubai who would accept my money to do this but can anyone recommend someone who will do a decent job and can be trusted to be left on their own?

Also; does anyone know of a reasonably priced carpet shop? Its just for my spare room in rented accomodation so don't want to pay the inflated prices that I would imagine you get in the main shopping malls.

Many Thanks


----------



## tas2tas (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't know much about decorators but I bought awesome Tunisian carpets from Gate of Tunisia in Taawun Mall in Sharjah - www. gateoftunisia.com - I love them! They were handmade and stamped in Tunisia and didn't cost me half of what a Persian carpet would have cost me - I am so bored with overpriced Persian carpets here and I was so happy to find this place! Hope this helps. Oh, someone recommended Oxiba Interior Designers to me on this forum, and I just had an initial meeting with them and it was good but I would be wary of any interior designer in Dubai - If you don't know what materials are worth, they will try to fool you. Just be careful. Good luck!


----------

